# Barking dogs



## Clodagh (8 July 2018)

(Two threads at once as so hard to post).

Had to listen to the neighbours dogs barking constantly for over 5 hours last night. After 3 hours we went up and seperated them, shutting one in the caravan. (Stepsons dogs, not a stranger). That took some doing as the older one is aggressive. Then went to bed and listened to older one barking for another hour before my husband got up, went up and rang stepson to do something. I think about another half an hour and they shut up. It was awful, it is the most wearing and repetitive noise. 
I have never had to listen to it before close up, I have been lucky, and I see why it is the most complained about noise to councils.


----------



## D66 (8 July 2018)

Our previous neighbors would shut the dog outside when they had visitors and then get so drunk and/or stoned that they would be incapable of letting it back in once the friends had left. The poor dog was then left out all night even in the depths of winter. It would bark ALL night. 
We tried to take it in but because it had no recall and was hit regularly we couldnt get near it.


----------



## Moobli (8 July 2018)

Poor dogs and poor you!  I hope there isn't a repeat tonight.


----------



## Clodagh (8 July 2018)

WorkingGSD said:



			Poor dogs and poor you!  I hope there isn't a repeat tonight.
		
Click to expand...

They are here for a bbq tonight, so tbh I hope they get to hear what they are like. Probably won't be a peep out of them!


----------



## CorvusCorax (9 July 2018)

Did you survive?

Drives me nuts....was enjoying the blissful silence after my neighbours with a bunch of feral spaniels moved out, to be replaced by people with a German Shepherd who also gets thrown outside to stress-bark at...nothing.
Nothing mostly, sometimes me daring to put something in my bin or even just being in the garden at all, and woe betide if I let my own dogs out. My own dogs, who happily don't acknowledge the presence of the nutjob on the other side of the fence, because they are secure enough to know that what happens in someone else's garden is none of their concern.
And if they do bark (for example, a couple of big woofs at the effing cats having a scrap in the garden last night) I do actually go and tell them to shut up, I don't just leave them to it.
I can't imagine how people with children or shift workers cope. Or people who don't even like dogs.
And don't get me started on the cats.


----------



## splashgirl45 (9 July 2018)

i cant stand barking dogs....my little terrier will sometimes bark when he is in the garden and i call him in immediately as i dont want to upset my neighbours and also it irritates me as well.   when you have close neighbours you have to be considerate, at least that's what i was bought up to be.  shame not everyone behaves the same way...


----------



## CorvusCorax (9 July 2018)

I'm currently sitting in the garden eating my dinner and it's gobbing off. Mine aren't making a sound and I'm sitting in front of their kennel with food, I'm closer to them than I am to it.


----------



## Clodagh (10 July 2018)

Well the dogs barked while they were down here so at least everyone knows I am not making it up! Last night was bliss, I think because it was cooler they were able to be left shut in and we could open and shut the larder door, speak to each other in the house with the door open, all sorts of luxuries.


----------



## Cinnamontoast (10 July 2018)

That and the effing birds have driven me nuts in the past. Fortunately the only barely swines are my fakegundogsshouldnteverbark! They bark at the doorbell and people daring to go past the house, how very dare they! Barking dogs are the most annoying thing. There was a persistent barker in a house behind us, we tracked it down and had it continued, I would have complained, thank god it&#8217;s stopped. 

The gsd next door barked one night, all night. It was trying to tell someone the neighbour had had a stroke, we went round and found her on the floor. Brilliant dog!


----------



## CorvusCorax (10 July 2018)

My neighbours on the other side say the only time mine bark is when my car is coming up the driveway, or when there is Actually Something Wrong, like the time I was woken up on the sofa by a volley of barks because someone was poking about outside. I heard running 
And fighting cats, of course 
Having said that, last month my friend sent me a wine and cheese hamper from M&S and I had left the double doors open and gone for a disco nap, and the delivery driver just popped the box inside - I slept through it, no one decided to alert me to the fact  what brilliant guard dogs.....


----------



## blackcob (10 July 2018)

There is no sound on earth more guaranteed to grate on one's nerves (with the possible exception of a crying baby  )

I live in a narrow terrace, all of whom have large, completely silent dogs (labs, springers, huskies) - and one chihuahua in the middle of the YAPYAPYAPYAPYAPYAP variety. 

I jump a mile when we have the cockers to stay as they bark at the door (and at the telly, hoover, broom, hosepipe... not the cleverest pair) and I am so unused to it, mine don't even lift their heads. I also consider it a bit of revenge for the selfish farking chiwoowoo owner next door.


----------



## Keith_Beef (10 July 2018)

Somewhere nearby there is a group of dogs, at a guess around eight of them, that all start barking at a certain time each evening for about two minutes; it must be feeding time.

Other than that, the loudest sounds in my garden are the magpies squabbling with each other, and the horses calling out to each other from one yard to the next...


----------



## {97702} (10 July 2018)

Millie drives me absolutely insane because she is very reactive and barks when any dog walks down the path at the end of our back garden. Of course I shut her up and shoo her inside every time, but there is also a nasty yappy terrier a few doors up and that sets her off too! 

I am so used to silent dogs, the three oldies never bark except when I come home (Amy likes to do her own special welcoming committee barking) 

or when one of them starts off with little wuff...wuff noises and they all build up to their greyhounds-howling-like-wolves display!!!! That happens less now Islay isnt with us, little madam


----------



## CorvusCorax (10 July 2018)

Does anyone else's dog bark in their sleep? I have to say I find the sleep-wuffing very cute.....


----------



## {97702} (10 July 2018)

CorvusCorax said:



			Does anyone else's dog bark in their sleep? I have to say I find the sleep-wuffing very cute.....
		
Click to expand...

All of mine all the time..... they are usually chasing bunnies in their dreams as their little feet are paddling too


----------



## CorvusCorax (10 July 2018)

Always get the impression that mine is dreaming that he is chasing a bad guy


----------



## {97702} (10 July 2018)

CorvusCorax said:



			Always get the impression that mine is dreaming that he is chasing a bad guy 

Click to expand...

Thats because Floofy is a lean mean man-chasing machine....


----------



## CorvusCorax (10 July 2018)

It's the 'THIS IS AN OUTRAGE!' bark......


----------



## blackcob (10 July 2018)

It's sleep woos rather than barks here. It's also just occurred to me that, for all my years of planning for new small dog, I have almost no idea if they are yappy wee shites or not. Youtube vids seem to be a 50/50 split between manic yappers and proper barkers. Argh! 

I went to a breed show a few months back and didn't leave with a splitting headache so they can't be that bad, right...


----------



## TheresaW (10 July 2018)

Aled barks when either one or both of us go out. I have spoken to the neighbours about it as I dont want him to be the annoying barky dog. Apparently he stops once weve pulled away in the car. 

He also barks whenever we go to the bins outside, no idea why. Worked around that by only taking the rubbish out when hes having his breakfast/tea.  

Luna isnt overly vocal. If Aled is barking at something outside, she will occasionally join in with a few howls, but generally something is up out there, so they are forgiven for that.


----------



## Penny Less (10 July 2018)

I am the only one in my terrace with a dog, and he only barks at people coming to the front door, all our neighbours are animal free (except for guinea pigs!) and small child free and noisy music free.  Bliss.   However, my quiet neighbours next door are moving out today, and Im on tenterhooks about who is moving in. It is a rented property and we have had some real stinkers  of neighbours in the past. Barking dogs, screaming kids, loud music, rubbish strewn gardens. Wish I could afford to move to a nice detached middle of a field property.


----------



## AandK (11 July 2018)

The house at the back of us must have got a dog in the last month or so (we have been here for 14 months now) as there has been a lot of barking going on of late.  Mostly it is just for a short period of time, but on Sunday morning it was barking for over an hour pretty much non stop, that is how I know where the dog lives as I went round to investigate.  No one was in, windows all open, dog gobbing off..  There was also some howling at times so assume it was not happy at being left alone.  Fortunately it did stop after a while, don't know if it was because dog got bored or they came home.  If it keeps happening, I will be dropping a note through their door.  It's normally so peaceful here, it was really intrusive.


----------



## Clodagh (11 July 2018)

AandK said:



			The house at the back of us must have got a dog in the last month or so (we have been here for 14 months now) as there has been a lot of barking going on of late.  Mostly it is just for a short period of time, but on Sunday morning it was barking for over an hour pretty much non stop, that is how I know where the dog lives as I went round to investigate.  No one was in, windows all open, dog gobbing off..  There was also some howling at times so assume it was not happy at being left alone.  Fortunately it did stop after a while, don't know if it was because dog got bored or they came home.  If it keeps happening, I will be dropping a note through their door.  It's normally so peaceful here, it was really intrusive.
		
Click to expand...

I think that is the trouble, we live on a farm on a happy little enclave of 9 dwellings and everyone is so quiet. We get spoiled! Anyway, the last two nights have been fine, so hopefully we are sorted.


----------



## Moobli (11 July 2018)

I love having no neighbours


----------



## CorvusCorax (11 July 2018)

Yeah it's a balance between peace and quiet and being able to walk to the nearest chippy/got getting eaten alive by midges every time you step outside/trying to exercise and train dogs between a ten hour working day, including commute


----------



## Karran (11 July 2018)

Mrs Spaniel came as a gobby dog but quickly learnt that we're only allowed one warning bark now when someone comes to the door and a series of two or three "go away" barks when she's performing her Very Important Job of chasing the neighbours cats and foxes away from my aviary (thankfully such visits are rare now!)
My neighbour was at the end stage of parkinsons when I got her and the last thing their family would have needed was her shrieking her head off all the time so I made sure it was one of the first things I taught her.

Now its only flyball when she's over excited that she yells constantly whilst waiting for her go. Seeing as everyone else is making just as much racket we let that one go!


----------



## Akkalia1 (11 July 2018)

How has everybody stopped a barking dog if they had one? Mine is prone to barking at nothing and everything. If he's out in the garden and he goes off on one we bring him in as soon as possible, we don't really let him out as much as we'd like for fear of annoying the neighbours. He's a very reactive dog but seems otherwise happy, playful and loving. But has a distrust of strangers, so any person walking by or any people talking in next door garden and he reacts. 

Tried reprimanding, tried a spray collar which works to some degree but is unreliable and tends to spray if if he shakes himself or jumps up on stuff and not always when he actually barks. In the house have worked at distracting and rewarding quiet behaviour but still the little beggar barks.


----------



## CorvusCorax (11 July 2018)

It's a security thing. A dog that barks at 'nothing and everything', people walking by (posing no threat) or people talking in the next garden does not feel safe or secure in himself IMO.
Those things are not threatening to a secure dog.
He is feeling the need to protect himself all the time. You need to show him that he doesn't need to do that.
Does he have anything to do/occupy himself while he is out in the garden. Do you ever just sit out there with him and act relaxed and show him it's OK/there's no need for it? Is it a separation thing?

Getting all uptight when you are reprimanding him and your own body language and reactions are something to consider. You could be telling him (unwittingly) that it is OK to bark, he is right to be scared, etc. Vocally, you also have to make sure you are not joining in with the white noise.
I do reprimand my dogs (verbally) for nonsense barking, but I know, generally, the reason why they are barking is nonsense. And they know the tone is an unequivocal 'stop doing that thing this instant' one, which they already know in other contexts.

Not a massive fan of spray collars, it's just stress on top of stress for some dogs. If it's unreliable and doesn't always operate when he barks, I would put it in the bin, as what use is something that sprays him in the face for no reason? He will have no idea what it is for.
It's just a shocking thing that momentarily breaks the behaviour. That sort of thing could easily come from you and he may understand it better, particularly if you can deliver some sort of reward once you have his attention.


----------



## Akkalia1 (12 July 2018)

He was a rescue dog, which probably goes some way to explaining it. When he's out in the garden he has toys but he's not really one for chasing balls. He much prefers to destroy them! We'll play with him and he loves being chased and a game of tug. He'll bark whether he's out there on his own or if we're with him (either just sitting or playing with him) if something triggers him. And it doesn't take much! He'll bark in the house too but that's slightly less worrying from the point of view of being intrusive to the neighbours.

I don't think it's a separation thing. If you leave him he doesn't seem bothered at all and will only bark when he sees/hears something. I can be around about when he's in the house alone and it's not like he's barking constantly and can be very quiet a lot of the time. But if something triggers him he goes off on one. I might get a camera to monitor exactly what he's like if we're not there. He doesn't get left for long periods very often. He's crated at night and I can count on one hand the number of times he's barked at anything overnight.

I don't like the spray collar either tbh, it was just the only thing that seemed to help for a bit. But it really doesn't help now. I'll maybe try going back to the verbal reprimands, but he doesn't really seem to take note. It's quite tricky.

I think I maybe do get uptight, I worry that he's annoying people so I do find it stressful.


----------



## bonny (12 July 2018)

I think with most dogs that bark it&#8217;s just a habit, there is no need for it, no one stops them and they have not much else to do ......it&#8217;s incredibly anti social and it should be easier for neighbours to live in peace.


----------



## meleeka (12 July 2018)

My JRT would love to be a barker. She doesnt get the chance though as shes broigjr straight in when she does. Outside my garden theres a green where a lot of dogs get walked and there is barking, but I dont like my dog barking just for the sake of it. She really does love the sound of her own voice! Theres loads of YouTube videos on how to stop territorial barking. Because my dog is brave and bold and not remotely motivated by food or toys, it was a bit more difficult. We resorted to pasta in a jar to get her attention then taught her that means come in for a treat.


----------



## CorvusCorax (12 July 2018)

Akkalia1 said:



			. He's crated at night and I can count on one hand the number of times he's barked at anything overnight.
		
Click to expand...

As it's nice and small and dark and safe and secure?

It doesn't have to be vocal to break his attention if you feel there might be too much emotion or stress attached to it, any sort of loud noise could snap him out of it and give you the chance to interrupt the behaviour.

I would pinpoint the things that you think make him feel safe and secure and perhaps create a calmer environment for him.
If he feels that the barking 'works' and makes him feel better about himself, then he is unlikely to stop it.


----------



## Akkalia1 (12 July 2018)

CorvusCorax said:



			As it's nice and small and dark and safe and secure?

It doesn't have to be vocal to break his attention if you feel there might be too much emotion or stress attached to it, any sort of loud noise could snap him out of it and give you the chance to interrupt the behaviour.

I would pinpoint the things that you think make him feel safe and secure and perhaps create a calmer environment for him.
If he feels that the barking 'works' and makes him feel better about himself, then he is unlikely to stop it.
		
Click to expand...

I think it's likely because he feels secure there yes. Although the crate is open during the day but he doesn't ever choose to go there.

Usually the barking has the effect, in his eyes anyway, of the thing going away. Passing car, passing person etc, so I suppose he feels he's successful. I will try breaking the barking then rewarding. I have tried it to some degree but didn't seem to be getting anywhere, but will try again.


----------

